# Seven Year Old Catches 5'7" Shark



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the Sharkathon this weekend. The photos are of Jacob Lopez and his first shark ever. Look at that hook set just like a pro. It was 5'7" spinner caught on a horse mullet just over the last sandbar.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

The smile on that young one's face is priceless !


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Very cool. That shark is almost as big as he is.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

way to go. I love to see the youn's enjoying catching big fish.


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Thats cool


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

He used to love piers, but not he wants to fish the beach. Hope we can get him hooked up again this weekend!

Deaver


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

congrats Jakob


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

I cant wat till my 1 year old daughter gets old enough to take her fishing in galveston. I already took her a Lake Conroe pier on a cloudy day. She loved it and did not let go of the rod.

Congrats!


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

good daddy


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

great job. those pics are priceless


----------



## Power Fisherman (May 23, 2007)

Little Jakob has been hitting the saltwater for a little over a year. He is always upbeat and positive. You never hear him cry or complain, except when it is time to pack it in and head home.

His father is Raoul Lopez. And Raoul never leaves his son at home when it is time to go fishing. Great example of a Father and a Dad.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

those are some awesome pictures...I especially like the one second from the bottom in the first group with the black and white inset showing him fighting the fish! Congrats to both the father and son!!


----------

